# Propane Alarm



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Came back to the TT a bit ago to find the propane alarm squeeling. When it is in alarm mode it squeels and lights a red led. It was squeeling but the green "ok" light was on. No smell of propane anywhere. Propane being heavier than air we even sniffed right down at the floor. I pressed the reset and it quit sqeeling for about 10 minutes or so and then start back up. By now all of the doors are open and there is nothing in here but fresh air. Reset, 10 minutes same story. The thing runs off of the DC systems (batterys). I found the fuse that powers it but it also powers the frig. So I disconnected the wire to it. Guess when I get home I'll have to dig into it. Any ideas?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Was it, or has your camper been plugged into electricity recently? The propane alarm is a constant drain on the battery. If ours is in the storage lot for more then a few weeks and we have not disconnected the battery, the battery will be drained to low point and the propane alarm is telling you that it is about out of power. More then likely, you just need to plug your camper in to allow you battery to charge.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Low voltage is possible but the tone is different for a low voltage vs an actual alarm.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

MIne sits at home and after a few weeks or even a week in the winter the alarm sounds. Charge the batt or even just plug it in to the house with an adapter and it should go right off, mine does.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Low voltage is possible but the tone is different for a low voltage vs an actual alarm.


I don't know that I have ever heard the actual alarm. How does it sound different?


----------

